# الجمعه العظيمه



## ++menooo++ (19 أبريل 2006)

*سلام يا احبه*
*بعد غد الجمعه العظيمه كل عام و جميعكم بخير*
*و انا بطلب من المشرف العام انه يغلق المنتدى فى هذا اليوم المبارك و يشغل صلاه الجمعه العظيمه و التسبحه اللى فيها صوت و صوره او صوت فقط  على المنتدى او فلاش فيه صور للآلام و ترانيم حزاينى معاه *
*اتمنى ان المشرف العام يوافق على الفكرة و انها تعجبكم*
*و انا شايف ان المنتدى يغلق لان كلنا هنكون فى الكنيسه واعتقد ان هيكون شىء جميل ان يحصل حاجه زى كده *
و كل عام و انتم بخير
اخوكم مينو
صلوا من اجل ضعف احتمالى​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 أبريل 2006)

*ايه يا جماعه مشفتش رد اى عضو*
*الكلام مش عاجبكم او مش موافقيين ولا ايه رايكم*


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2006)

> و انا بطلب من المشرف العام انه يغلق المنتدى فى هذا اليوم المبارك



*انا مش موافقه على الغلق طبعا ومش مفروض يتغلق مفتكرش انى كل الناس بتروح الكنيسه انا مش موافقه]*


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2006)

*بصراحة, غلق الموقع هو عبارة عن غلق كنيسة في ابواب زوارها في هذا اليوم الهام في حياة الايمان, فمن جهتي لا احبذ فكرة الغلق لكن لا ارفضها بل اترك للاغلبية القرار*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (20 أبريل 2006)

*كل سنة و الجميع بخير و سلام* 


أنا أيضا لا أحبذ فكرة غلق المنتدى لأن المنتدى به أعضاء غير مسيحين كما أنه ليس كل الأعضاء
تذهب إلى الكنائس فمن المفضل أن يظل مفتوحا ..

شكرا يا مينو​


----------



## blackguitar (20 أبريل 2006)

*اخويا مينو *
*يغلق المنتدى لو كان كله حاجه ترفيهيه *

*لكن المنتدى فيه مواضيع دينيه جميله اوى وده غير ان فيه مواضيع عن اسبوع الالام*

*انا غير محبذ هذه الفكرة*


----------



## ++menooo++ (21 أبريل 2006)

يا جماعه انا مش فاهم ايه الاسلوب ده على العموم انتم حريين انا وضحت رايى 
*ميرنا ما تفتكرش ان كل الناس بتروح الكنيسه بس فى الوقت ده هيكون افضل ان المنتدى يتغلق علشان نعيش المسيح فى حياتنا و المسيح هيكون بيتدفن اعتقد انه من المفروض اننا نتواجد على المنتدى*
* My rock  تعتقد ان فى زوار هيدخلوا فى اليوم ده و لو حصل يعنى هو الزوار مقطعين بعضهم من كترهم و اعتقد ان لو هنا بنمثل الكنيسه كما تقول يبقى لازم ده يتطبق يعنى زى ما قلنلك على الماسنجر تغلق المنتدى و تشغل الجمعه العظيمه صوت و صوره او تشغله صوت و صور دينيه او حتى تشغل ترانيم حزاينى و صور الالامات لان المنتدى يعبر عن الكنيسه و الكنيسه هتكون حزينه فى اليوم ده*
*تقدر تقولى فين مظاهر الحزن اللى بتطبقها كنيستنا على النت*
*الرائحه الزكيه *انت عارف ان فى ناس غير مسيحيين فى المنتدى يبقى نوريهم ايمانا و تاثرنا بالمسيح فى حياتنا
*black guitar : انا عارف كلامك ده يا بولا بس اليوم ده يختلف و زى ما قلت ووضحت اكيد عرفت يختلف ليه *
على فكره يا جماعه انا مش منزل الموضوع ده اعتباطا انا بتكلم و عارف ان كلامى ده صحيح و الاخت ميرنا تقدر تروح تاخد راى ابونا و فى النهايه انتم اداره المنتدى و اعملوا اللى انتم شايفيينه على العموم انا سعيد ان انا قدمت الفكره دى و انها نبعت منى سواء وافقتم او لم توافقوا فانا اكتفى بانى عارف ان كلامى صحيح و مش بتكلم و بس زى ما فى ناس فاهميين 
*شكرا لسعه صدر الجميع*


----------



## blackguitar (21 أبريل 2006)

*اولا كل سنه ونت طيب يا مينا ويا كل المنتدى *

*



			يا جماعه انا مش فاهم ايه الاسلوب ده على العموم انتم حريين انا وضحت رايى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ثانيا انا عاوز اسأل سؤال محيرنى ..............اسلوب ايه اللى بتتكلم عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*انت اقترحت اقتراح واى اقتراح ليه ردين*

*يا القبول يالرفض وفالنهايه راى الاغلبيه هو الى بيمشى *

*وعاوز اوضحلك حاجه صغيره ليه المنتدى ميتقفلش*

*اللى هيعوز يروح الكنيسه ويعيش الام المسيح عنده وسائل ده *

*وفى نفس الوقت لو عاوز يدخل المنتدى يدخل *

*الانسان مخير مش مصير اخويا مينا *
*وربنا علمنا اننا نختار مش نغصب*

*كل شىء متاح امامنا ونختار ما تتجه اليه افكارنا*

*بفرض واحد عيان ومقدرش يروح الكنيسه*
*وقاعد مضايق انه مرحش ولقى ان عزاه الوحيد المنتدى*

*مش يبقى كده انننا منعناه عن عزاه ده؟؟؟*

*فكرتك جميل بس مش شرط كل الافكار تبقى صحيح*

*بل الصح اننا نشوف الاراء والاجماع هو اللى بيوضح صحه فكرنا من خطأه*

*كل سنه ونت طيب يا اخويا مينا ..........وبجد محتاجين تفكيرك *
*والتفكير مش وحش بس مش شرط يكون رده القبول *


----------



## ++menooo++ (21 أبريل 2006)

*و انت طيب يا بولا بس زى ما انت قلت لو واحد عيان مش هيروح الكنيسه يبقى ليه منشغلش الصلاه دى على المنتدى صوت و صوره علشان يبقى عوض انه مرحش *
*حاجه تانى بخصوص الاسلوب انا مقصدكش خالص انا اقصد اداره المنتدى روك و ميرنا معرفش ليه بيعملوا كده من ناحيه روك انا حوضحله على الماسنجر لكن ميرنا مش هعلق لحسن تزعل بس انا لاحظت ان ليها طريقه بتتعامل بيها معايا*
*و انا عارف ان الاقتراح يحتمل القبول او الرفض بس زى ما قلت انا اقصد حاجه تانى فى كلمتى هبقى اوضحا لروك*
*على العموم فات الاوان*
*كل سنه و انتم طيبيين*


----------



## My Rock (21 أبريل 2006)

*انا دخلت الماسنجر يا ريت لو توضح, لاني مستغرب للمسألة...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (21 أبريل 2006)

اعتقد انى وضحت لحضرتك رايى و شكرا على الخدمه الجميله اللى هتعملهالى


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

*ولا يهمك حبيبي مينو,,, يصير خير...*


----------

